# Saw a neat house today...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Came complete with three hundred pistachio trees, 14 fruit trees and 5 acres fenced and a tractor, disc, mower, brush hog, good well, three bedrooms that are good sized and two full bathrooms that need to be gutted and redone. Also a two car garage with a half bath. Kind of pricey but definitely not worth the full asking price. Got the realtor checking on things like the well registration, age of roof etc. Listing on trulia is here: http://www.trulia.com/property/3050561687-3022-N-Jessies-Way-Cochise-AZ-85606


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Every time I tried to get my wife to consider this area, she would remind me about the 13 inches of rain per year.

She likes green, and it takes a lot of rain to make/keep things green. I would try to tell her we can irrigate. Her response would be, you can't irrigate everything I can see!

I guess if everyone liked the same places, it would get very crowded.


Tim


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

LOL that is so true. I will gladly trade irrigating for humidity, bugs, more snakes etc. It could be that the enemy known is less frightening?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

sisterpine said:


> LOL that is so true. I will gladly trade irrigating for humidity, bugs, more snakes etc. It could be that the enemy known is less frightening?


Arizona has no bugs or snakes?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

we have vermin LOL, Have never seen other than a rattle snake, scorpion, ants, a very rare tarantula, or snail, or grub.


----------



## notwyse (Feb 16, 2014)

That area may have water restrictions. I could be wrong. .but I believe it is in the Sulfer springs valley. Check carefully rules on commercial well cost and use rules. And check with someone very very familiar with those rules.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

notwyse- Is not in sulfur springs area. I am familiar with that area and its many fissures caused by draw down of the ground water by the big ag folks.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:rock: Nice looking place.

big rockpile


----------

